# Concern?



## rascal66 (May 13, 2011)

Hello,

One of my Diamond Dove males has one clogged nostril. I look's like it is clogged with a sticky cheesy-like clump. I can take it out easily but it seems to come back by the next day or so. I've tried researching what this could be, and the only thing I've found was a quick solution to take it off and try placing a little bit of neosporin pain+ at the base of the beak and around the nostril. I really don't know what it is and if it is a serious problem or not. And will this neosporin trick really help keep it anyway?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Sounds like it may be canker, and I would treat immediately...treat all your birds.


----------



## rascal66 (May 13, 2011)

Skyeking said:


> Sounds like it may be canker, and I would treat immediately...treat all your birds.


How may I go about treating canker?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Metronidazole, spartrix-it's good to have several different medications. There are a number of products you can get for canker, please do not wait.


----------



## astronoc (Apr 30, 2012)

nOOb here so I am keeping track of this. 

Do I just get Metronidazole from a normal drug store?

What other medications and items would you keep in a "Pigeon First Aid Kit"?

Thanks in advance for the reply!


----------



## Hareloft (Jun 26, 2011)

Vita king, siegels , or foys you can get anymeds you need for pigeons I keep tylosin for respiratory, esb3 for coccidiosis,Enroflaxyn or Baytril for E. coli and paratyphoid , ridzol and Flagyl for canker and a good probiotic.


----------



## Shadowringneck23 (Jul 5, 2012)

*First-aid Kit*

A dove and pigeon first-aid kit would be composed of the following:

1. Clean towels for catching and restraining a bird.
2. Gauze pads or rolled gauze.
3. Vetap, which is a stretchy bandaging tape that clings to itself without adhesive, so it will not damage feathers. It is available from some large pet shops or from your vet.
4. Cotton balls and swabs.
5. A pair of small sharp scissors for clipping feathers or cutting bandages.
6. Tweezers.
7. Small needle-nosed pliers for pulling bleeding feathers.
8. Nail clippers for trimming nails. Cat claw clippers work great for doves.
9. Eyedropper or disposable pipettes.
10. Penlight.
11. Heating Pad.
12. Styptic Powder.
13. Hydrogen peroxide solution.
14. Povidone-iodine solution (Betadine) for treating minor wounds.
15. Sterile Saline solution for flushing wounds or foreign bodies in the eye.
16. Electrolyte solution (Pedialite) for preventing and treating dehydration.

This information came from a book I read titled: Doves. It was written by Gayle A. Soucek.


----------

